# R34 post mod pics..



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello all, its been a while since ive last updated. Too busy enjoying the machine really.. having a few issues with fueling, but hopefully will all be sorted out soon.. here are some post mod & action pics for sharing. Some are taken with a proper camera and some with a lousy 1 m-pix phone camera, hope you don’t mind.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking very nice mate:smokin:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

NICE!!!! Blue seems to be the color to have ;-)


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

nice strut brace dude, what make is it!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Its a Carbing

Š”Ž®‰ïŽÐƒIƒNƒ„ƒ} - ƒXƒgƒ‰ƒbƒgƒ^ƒ��[ƒo�[

how did you do that to your tire ??


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Is that a spanner in your tyre???


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

hehe, cheers for the comments... yeah, its Carbing.. 

Rain & ru' : it is bloody spanner! I call it the 1000 dollar spanner, added it to the tool collection.. it was in a pot-hole, somehow pierced the tyre when I drove over it.. X-files material... lol


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice pic's mate 

plz, more pic's 

regards


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

I bet it looked the nuts with the space saver fitted! Very nice car dude.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

That 100mm ARC Titanium should pretty much wake up 3/4 of the populations in KL at 3 in the morning


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Russwestwood,

Is that JFA or "Jaafar" Motorsports I spot there? Also, thats one helluva tyre puncture!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice car, engine bay looks class


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I have one of those engine dampers which I purchased last year for my R33 GTR, my engine is rock steady, is there really any point to fitting one of those on, is it mainly for looks. Wicked looking car by the way, your's I mean. Mines not to bad either.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hey russwestwood long time no see.how ru


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Richwhite: I do have a pic with the space saver fitted, but not very good quality, does look weird indeed!

Nomexx: Its VERY loud indeed.. thankfully I only used it for a day, as it wasnt mine! My mechanic just let me 'try' it out.. it belongs to the other GTR behind me in that pic... mine is on order & will take a month or two to fabricate & deliver..  but the response & difference is unreal.

cbljkkj:Where did u see JFA or Jaafar Motorsports? *puzzled*

Pupsi: Apparently it does make some difference.. im having trouble with oil filter changes now.. as the damper & bubble tank are in the way, and even a filter relocation kit will be difficult to install given the remaining space.. any suggestions?

I like the Carbing strut as it is intergrated with the brake stopper..

EricGTR: Do I know u buddy? U from kl... were u at Shah's open house recently?

Once again, cheers for the comments.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

sad I know, but that oil cap is the coolest thing I've seen! Have to say, cleanest engine bay I've seen in a long, long time. congrats mate!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

russwestwood said:


> EricGTR: Do I know u buddy? U from kl... were u at Shah's open house recently?


ya we meet at shah's house. anyway ru back yet??? we shall meet up one day


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Frost: Cool oil cap? I was thinking of getting a Nismo or Tomei one.. kinda bored with the HKS, but since u like it, I might keep it! 

Eric: Hehe, we gotta catch up when Im back.. maybe end of Nov or Dec.. get all the Blues together for a Blast.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

no problem...see u soon


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very nice mate, I really like your strut brace


----------

